# Video UK Paras in Afghanistan



## tomahawk6 (6 Dec 2006)

Pretty good video. 

http://www.strategypage.com/military_photos/2006125211830.aspx


----------



## El Gerco (6 Dec 2006)

Excellent .  Thank you , and 

AIRBORNE !!!


----------



## 54/102 CEF (6 Dec 2006)

Likewise - what its all about.


----------

